# Is anyone still shooting Aluminum XX75 or XX78



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll be shooting some XX75 Platinum 2315s in a short while. 

Started shooting Carbons in the mid-90's and want to get back to the 2315's for this fall. I've shot them thru the summer for the past few years and decided there was no good reason not to hunt with them this year. They worked awfully well for years, and I see no reason they won't again. Besides, I have abut 50 of them. A mix of XX75 and XX78. They all shoot the same for a guy of my abilities.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

No


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

How about traditional shooters? I have a line on tons of aluminum arrows, but just wanted to see if anyone was still using them..

We used a bunch of 2213, 2413,2314 back in the 90s and killed a bunch of deer with them.. As you can tell I like to hold onto the old days...LOL


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I have two friends and a cousin who shoots XX75's.


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

A few of us still shoot metal sticks. 2413 is my choice. What do you have?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have a bunch of older XX78 2312s that I picked up cheaply when the newer digital camo models came out. I shoot them for indoor and can't tell the difference between them and X7s.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

depending on price you will be selling, there is people that use, it will just take a while to get them sold....

i had a hard time selling some X7 even when i got a deal on several dozen.... what sucks is the price to ship the shafts vs their cost.....


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

My uncle is a die hard aluminum guy... XX78's all day long with 125GR Muzzy's and 4" vanes. He knocks them down just as good as anyone else and loves them. There is no talking him out of it...


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to love them ole 2213's


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Still shoot them for hunting. 2117 XX75s. They tune up great, fly beautiful, and are half the price of carbons, what's not to love. Of coarse if your a speed freak forget it, mine weigh 582 grains an shoot at a whopin 218 fp's, but that don't matter none when you blow straight thru everything you shoot


----------



## TomM1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tired carbon for 2-3 years and went back to aluminum this year. I wont be going back to carbon. XX75's for my recurve, XX78's for my compounds. 2314 and 2413's.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

2117 xx75's with 125gr thunderhead, my hunting arrow of choice


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

Check out e-bay completed listings. Aluminum arrows sell every day.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I still shoot my Cobalts for spots. 29 inch 2512's with 246 gr. points, 4 inch -3 fletch feathers, Easton super nocks.


----------



## LA4024 (Oct 16, 2009)

I shoot 2413's, loved the way they fly with 4" feathers


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't Easton stop making xx78's this year? And I don't think they make the variety of sizes they use to make. It use to be part of the fun, trying different size arrows to tweak the bow and arrow flight as much as possible. I suppose the overdraw would come back if aluminum arrows came back in force.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think you are correct. I just checked the Easton web site and xx78's are not listed. Lancaster has some on clearance, but it appears they are getting rid of their remaining stock.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

lots of guys are still shooting aluminum for spots. it's not hard on the shafts, like it used to be, so they last a long time.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Just to add a bit to my above post. The 2315's are shooting great and I'm excited about the prospect of putting one thru some ribs soon.

Been too hot to hunt around here so far, but it's getting better. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## 188slo50 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm shooting xx75 superlites and having a hard time find some more, any idea where to get some since ebay has nothing? I've always liked the aluminum arrows but was wandering if now is the time to switch over?


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

Yes I do 2219 I have inserts for sale if anybody need any


----------



## OasisPlus (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup, 2117 XX75 with 125gr Woodsman and three 5" feathers for hunting with 55# compound fingers. A solid, quiet and accurate combo. When/if I shoot 3D, I've used CX Terminator Hunters. MUCH more twang noise. Indoor target 2117s or 2213s.


----------



## Wyoelkhunter (Jul 31, 2008)

188slo50 said:


> I'm shooting xx75 superlites and having a hard time find some more, any idea where to get some since ebay has nothing? I've always liked the aluminum arrows but was wandering if now is the time to switch over?


I have a dozen new 2512 shafts.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Aluminum's are easier to find in the grass and you can straighten them!


----------

